# Wow!



## Aggie08 (May 12, 2006)

There was even a case of eleven twenty-millimeter cannon shells penetrating the fuel tanks of a B-17 flown by the 379th Bomb Group without exploding. Inside one of the shells, taken by technical intelligence for examination, 
was a note in Czech that read 'This is all we can do for you now.'

This was in Winged Victory, talking about the high amount of duds that the Germans were using mainly due to slave labor. What are the odds? That's a pretty neat little story.


----------



## Aggie08 (May 15, 2006)

Well, I thought it was cool.  Probably saved a few lives.


----------



## elmilitaro (May 15, 2006)

Yeah it's neat, I geuss these laborers knew the end was coming and tried to help the Allies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 16, 2006)

they were slaves, i'm gessing they'd try to sabotage the germans for the whole war


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2006)

The Nazi used thousands of "slaves"( like they called them) mostly from Russia,Poland and Czech forced to work for The Third Reich.But, the fighting underground was in both concentration camps and POW ones.For people who had to struggle without arms a sabotage was the only way to support the efforts of the Allies.In many cases the sabotage was organised by the special instructed fighters or soldiers of SOE ,for instance.We should respect them because of their sacryfiece.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Good post up there.


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2006)

I had read about this incident in another book. Apparantley the text was taken to an RAF squadron as the USAF unit didn't have anyone who could read it. The book described how when the Czeck pilot read out the message the whole room went silent. Everyone in the room including pilots and aircrew who had faced danger a number of times, knew without anyone saying a word, what courage it had taken to carry out the deed let alone put the message in the shell. The person who wrote the article said that they all felt very humble.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll bet it was pretty intense. Imagine... 11 20mm shells in your gas tank and you don't explode. They risked their lives to help out like that.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 4, 2006)

If I was a German pilot or Flak Gunner I wouldn't be feeling too cocky knowing my ammunition is made by these uncooperative slaves that hate your Country......


----------

